# My Homemade Beetle Armrest



## JimB4 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wanted an Armrest in my new 2013 Beetle, but I didn't want to pay the $300-$400 cost of a factory one.

So, I used some leftover wood from my home workshop to build the assembly, and then took it to a professional car upholstery shop.

I had the upholsterer use black leather with yellow piping.

The total cost was some of my labor, and $80. for the upholstery work.

Jim


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks okay but if it was a big deal to me I would just shell out for the stock one.:thumbup:


----------



## skylux_cc (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks great Jim! Very well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice job, matched interior piping,


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Great job, me likey


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

That's armrest looks awesome!


----------



## JimB4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you to all the Post-ers for the compliments.

Jim


----------



## YL23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks great to me. :thumbup:


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Good job👍


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

It looks great. Post up the how too.


----------



## JimB4 (Jun 5, 2013)

02SilverSport said:


> It looks great. Post up the how too.


I used 3/4" MDF.... I first made a template with a small piece of cardboard of the cavity area of where the Factory Armrest would have gone, and then traced that on a small piece of MDF, and cut it out and sanded it so it would be a snug fit in the cavity... (put a couple of temporary 1 1/2" screws or longer in the MDF, about a 1/2" into the MDF so that you will have something to grab onto to pull the snug fitting MDF out)

Then repeat the above process with a new cardboard template for the next layer. After cutting the MDF, permanently screw that to the first piece, (also put a couple of temporary screws as mentioned above). Then sand the second layer for a snug fit.... 

It will take 4 layers of MDF to get out of the cavity, repeating the steps above.

Then after that it is fairly simple in cutting 5 1/2" x 8 1/2" pieces and screwing them layer to layer. In addition to the 4 layers in the cavity, I had 8 layers of the 5 1/2" x 8 1/2". The top 2 layers were longer... they were 5 1/2" x 13", and I used ****ar wood boards for that, so that the staples would hold better around the radius of the front. I used a Jig Saw to rough cut the radius, and then sanded to get the radius the way that I wanted.

In the link that I inserted below, you will see pictures of a similar design near the bottom of the page... I didn't round off the lower layers as shown in the pics.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Arm-Rest-to-2012-Beetle-Launch-Edition-Turbo

You can upholster it yourself, or find a reputable professional car upholsterer to do it for you.

Jim


----------



## JimB4 (Jun 5, 2013)

*My Homemade Armrest: Is in "For Sale" section*

Due to health reasons, I swapped my new 2013 Beetle Convertible (25 days since purchased) for a new 2013 VW Jetta this past Wednesday, (June 26).

I will post the Homemade Armrest in the "For Sale" section of this Forum

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning Jim,
I too have a disability although the Bug works Okay for me (so far) aside from the horrid blind spots. If I had it to do over again I would have opted for a 2014 Bug with the improved suspension and especially parking sensors! 

Sidebar: This is my fifth Dub in a row and I almost switched camps if not for the TDi. I'm really disappointed with the consistent watering down of features year after year, and overall reduction in quality. Then again, by the time I'm ready to trade this in I'm sure they will have a very capable all-electric version that may keep me in the hunt.

Anyway, your custom armrest looks pretty darn nice and I'm sure it will sell very quickly! :thumbup:


----------

